# Classic bmw picture post



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

what are your plans for the touring shell?

what type of CS is in the photo?


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hey, doesn't anyone take...*

pictures?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

*LittleBear, this question is for you>>>*



d geek said:


> what are your plans for the touring shell?
> 
> what type of CS is in the photo?


sorry if I wasn't clear on who i was addressing.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Well,*

Most of these cars are long gone, unfortunately. The touring was an Euro 2000tii. The blue coupe was a Euro 3.0csi. The red coupe was a Euro 635csi. The blue shell in the 'speakers' pic (only empty headlight showing) was some kind of '60's Lancia. The engine on the stand is a hopped up '87 325i engine (2.8L, J&E hi compression, cam, porting, lite & smooth rods & crank, etc). The little black car is a Lancia also. The dog is a Samoyed. You probably know the rest!

Murf


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Warning! OT...*

My back seat is for the dogs...
E46 is my current car.

Murf


----------



## Luckyboy (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is my rebuild E3 2500


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Luckyboy...You did a great job.


----------



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

*My 1974 2002Tii*

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Justafreespirit (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice classic cars...but what about vintage? Like German Mafia style...if there was such a thing....

Sorry if the photos don't post, I've been having difficulties figuring that out...









Gorgeous BMW 321









A beautiful BMW 326 with black shiny exterior









Black BMW 326 Cabriolet









White and Black 2 Door BMW 327


----------



## mfumbesi (Oct 6, 2009)

Luckyboy said:


> Here is my rebuild E3 2500


Wow great rebuild.
Its beautiful.


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

*I got new kidneys*

Some classic kidney grille work and shark teeth.


----------

